# Bunny In Pickering ON (NOT MINE)



## SOOOSKA (Jan 6, 2013)

TO ALL MY BUNNY LOVING FRIENDS IN SOUTHERN ONTARIO:
Hi, my Bunny Sitter (Becky) called me today (01-06-13). She was at one of her clients' trimming a bunnies nails today. The bunny (male, lop, unneutered) 1 year old. It was her client's daughters bunny, she is at University (according to Becky she has no time for the bunny). This lady is allergic to the bunny so she asked Becky if she knew anyone who would like a bunny. Becky called me and asked if I would like him. Unfortunately I cant take him. A couple reasons I do not have a lot of room and I may not have a job in a couple of months as the place where I work is closing. (But of course they arent telling the employees anything).

If you would like a male lop supposedly very friendly & cute please let me know. This bunny is in Pickering, ON. Id be willing to transport the bunny (within a reasonable distance). Becky said she will try to get a picture of the bunny for me. Once I get the picture I will post it on here.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 7, 2013)

Here's a picture of the cutie.

Please if anyone would like him let me know.

Thanks

Susan


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 7, 2013)

wow, if this was one month ago, I would've probably said yes. 

Best of luck and hope this guy finds a great home!!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd love him, unforunatly I am too far away. Praying you find him a good home quickly!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 9, 2013)

ray:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone, just pass his picture along (if you know anyone in the GTA area) who's looking for a bunny.

I guess I just don't understand how people (in this case a student) gets a pet then just decides she doesn't have the time because she' at university partying too much. And then after a year of being in the house with the mother all of a sudden develops an allergy. Yeah right.
Susan


----------



## sugarbunnies (Jan 10, 2013)

What a cutie! I wish I could take!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 13, 2013)

Just a reminder this little guy still needs a home.

If you live in Southern Ontario please tell all your friends about him, maybe someone would like him.

thanks

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 29, 2013)

Bump this to the top just in case someone wants this little guy.

Let me know.

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 10, 2013)

Bumping this again.

Let me know if you are in the gta and would like this sweetie.

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 10, 2013)

:bunnyheart Wish we were closer.


----------



## BunnyBabyboo (Feb 11, 2013)

If I lived closer I'd take him.


----------



## ladysown (Feb 11, 2013)

if you can find a way to get him down to London I'll be able to find a home for him. I can generally rehome holland lop bucks fairly easily.  Until he's homed he can make pretty babies for me.


----------



## BunnyBabyboo (Feb 12, 2013)

if you could get him to london i could probably get a ride to london to do a bunny date with my bunny to see how they get along. Im in chatham. lol


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 17, 2013)

I'll keep an ear out here in London, Susan.


----------



## Beazle (Feb 20, 2013)

SOOOSKA said:


> Thanks everyone, just pass his picture along (if you know anyone in the GTA area) who's looking for a bunny.
> 
> I guess I just don't understand how people (in this case a student) gets a pet then just decides she doesn't have the time because she' at university partying too much. And then after a year of being in the house with the mother all of a sudden develops an allergy. Yeah right.
> Susan


 

I don't want to be rude but really I don't think you're being fair. You don't know if she's partying or not. My boyfriend is getting his PhD, he "works" 80 hours a week. It takes a lot of time and energy. As for allergies, they do develop and get worse over time, so that's a possibility. At least they're doing the responsible thing by contacting someone they know cares for rabbits.

If I lived in close I would take him in a heart beat. He's what I'm looking for. Poor baby.


----------

